# how well would a royal pleco with malawi peacocks and haps



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

i have a royal pleco thats in with my ca/sa cichlids that im getting rid of.. i put a royal in with my malawi before and it died dont know if it was because of the high ph or they jus killed him.. does anyone here keep royals with malawi? or even maybe put him in with my tangs that would be at an even higher ph... any suggestions? i currently have 2 bn in with the malawi and the completely ignore them


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Most often they end up dead in with africans.. bristlenose are the better option as you've found out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

would you attribute that to aggression or the high ph? i read somewhere that royals do ok with africans and other aggressive cichlids because they get so big mine isnt real big yet but id rather not get rid of him or put him in my already pretty crowded tropical community tank... he's in with my flowerhorn and other sa/ca mixs now and he's fine and i think they are more aggressive than africans


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Even giant common plecos are killed by mbuna...once their eyes are eaten they usually don't do well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

i have peacocks and haps in there dj no mbuna  watcha think


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the threat to plecos is eye eating...thus even the largest fish can be killed. My peacocks were VERY interested in the eyes of my BN. I would not do it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

so you took him out? what about in with my tangs? i have jumbo cyps, xenos, paracyps and foai in there.. all but the jumbo cyps are still juvies or subadults... u think itd do ok in the high ph as long as no1 tried to eat its eyes? i have an albino and reg bn in my malawi tank so far they are uninterested and i have alot of places for them to hide :::shrugs:::


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

BN has about a 60% chance of survival with Malawi IME so far. Once they make it the first couple of weeks/months they are good. Royal pleco, less than 60% chance.

Often the plecos are not smart/quick enough to take advantage of the hiding places.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Plecos are a bit hit and miss. If established they may last, but remember that a cichlid tank is pretty stressful. Probably not wise to mess with rarer more expensive Plecos, but it's your decision.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

well i already have it... and if it doesnt go in with any of my cichlids its going in a 55 with a bunch of fish and i already have a clown pleco, small albino sailfin bn, and a decent size blue phantom pleco in there... so if i can get away with putting it in a diff tank then i want to.. what do you guys think about putting it in with the tangs... they seem a lil less mean than the malawi


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I've never seen a pleco injured seriously from cichlids. I had a 10 inch common in with my cichlids. I personally haven't had aggression like that so It wouldn't bother me. my red zebra would bite my arm leaving welts but he never bit the pleco, even when he was spawning and the pleco would lay in his territory. Up to you. I gave mine away because he was so clumsy. Seems like the others have had less luck..


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

m1ke715m said:


> well i already have it... and if it doesnt go in with any of my cichlids its going in a 55 with a bunch of fish and i already have a clown pleco, small albino sailfin bn, and a decent size blue phantom pleco in there... so if i can get away with putting it in a diff tank then i want to.. what do you guys think about putting it in with the tangs... they seem a lil less mean than the malawi


What is the ph of the Tang tank?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

i use seachem tang buffer looks like around 8.4 i actually use more of it than recommended to get it that high if i go with 1tsp/10gallons it only goes to like 8... plus this ati master kit high ph solution really sucks it ends up showing up a diff color than they offer you in my malawi tank i use seachem malawi buffer and i use 1.5tsp/10gallons and same with tang buffer


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Don't put the Royal in with the Tangs... pretty much a death sentence at that ph... I might consider selling it, as it doesn't seem like you really have room for it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Ill put him in my community tank before i sell him..


----------

